# Click Clack Finished



## Chessa (Dec 23, 2013)

This took me most of yesterday to complete but glad it's finished. I'm not so handy and did manage to cut my finger open on a drill bit, had to get a tetanus shot this morning. But worth it. What do you think? My Woma seems happy enough, you can only just see her head and a bit of the tail in one of the photos here.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 23, 2013)

High tech!


----------



## YayPythons (Dec 23, 2013)

There's your Woma,
she's in the rock hide poking her head out for a little look.


----------



## Senator358 (Dec 23, 2013)

Have you got a heat mat at both ends? Doesn't seem to be much of a gradient there. 

I don't have that many thermos to run 15 tubs. lol


----------



## Chessa (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah I've got one at around 33 and the other at 27. She'd be right without the other you think? My boyfriend likes to over do everything... Would make the cold end about 22 degrees without.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 23, 2013)

Get rid of the second heat mat and you should be fine.


----------



## Senator358 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't have two under there. Where do you have the sensors for the thermostats? If the substrate at the hot end is at 35 then the other end would usually stay at 25 at least. That would be fine.


----------



## Chessa (Dec 23, 2013)

It's 35 under the substrate. Substrate is at 32. I'll take the other mat our tonight. Thanks for the tips, always appreciated


----------



## Senator358 (Dec 23, 2013)

No problem. Let us know how you go.


----------



## Chessa (Dec 23, 2013)

I took the other heat mat out and put a new hide in there for her too. Seems to be going well since it's only about 20 degrees here today. Can't get her to sit still for a photo though. Should have named her Fidget. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Dec 23, 2013)

Shes adorable, nice set up as well. Only thing I will mention is the water bowl, just be careful with the painted plastic ones some of them I have read get a film on the water from the chemicals in them. Not sure if they have changed how they are made or not though


----------



## Chessa (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you. She's been a great first snake I must say. Thanks for the tip on the water bowl. Can you recommend any good ones out there? I only grabbed this one since it was a corner shape. I'll keep an eye on it anyway, I change the water daily.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 26, 2013)

We use small bowls from the kitchen section of most department stores as water bowls. If it's food-safe, it's ok for our snakes. As long as it's big enough for them to get into.
And regarding the drill bit you mentioned, if it was for drilling the airholes in the click clack, try using a soldering iron next time. Bit smelly while you're doing it, but very easy, just wash the click clack when you're finished.


----------



## tahnia666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Chessa said:


> Thank you. She's been a great first snake I must say. Thanks for the tip on the water bowl. Can you recommend any good ones out there? I only grabbed this one since it was a corner shape. I'll keep an eye on it anyway, I change the water daily.



You can get all sizes of quality ceramic bowls from discount stores for around 5 bucks chessa, dog and cat water.bowls they're good cause they're heavy and harder for them to tip over plus they're cheap  and easy to clean 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MurrayDarling101 (Jan 12, 2014)

What is the substrate you used for this click clack? Very nice setup by the way


----------



## Chris82 (Jan 12, 2014)

Good job on the enclosure. Over time you'll figure out what works and what doesn't in your enclosure. One thing I will mention is, are the vents in the lid glued in from the outside or inside? Reason I ask is I've seen it happen and it's happened to me once before snakes pushing out the vents when they're glued on the outside!


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2014)

Also just make sure she can't get out between the lid and the tub. Some of those tub lids aren't good at keeping in snakes, i'd hate to see her get stuck trying to push the lid up and get out or get out completely and lose her.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 12, 2014)

Cheers guys. I've got her on Aspen bedding at the moment. Alternate between that and Kritters Krumble and have a sheet of newspaper underneath. I've got the vents glued in on the outside but the lid and the sides of the vents I've got weighed down with my unused law textbooks. They're only good for being heavy! Just a precaution. I'm thinking of getting another lid and just having holes as I'm not confident the vents would be secure without weight on them. Project for another day. Just picked up a hatchling Central Carpet Python today so will be building another tub soon


----------

